# Wonder wonder, fantasize other men????



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

I have this question for many years.

Do women fantasize about other men during sex? Are these men real men you know or met on the street or just a celebrity?

Do you tell your spause about it? Do you like when your spause tell you that he has been fantasizing about another woman during sex? Do you cum when you fantasize of that men?

If it is a celebrity and you happen to meet him accidentally and he approach you for sex, will you go with him or just get wet and refuse?

Personally I have one celebrity I fantasize sometimes and I am not sure if I will denie an offer to have sex with her if she would have approached me! It is the honest answer!


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe bpeople should be true to speak about their fantasies that is why I am honest here!


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone who has same fantasy?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Snooring, I'm a guy, but... I can't recall ever fantasizing about anyone when having sex with a partner in 20 years of being sexually active. When on my own, sure... 

As far as a celebrity that you'd have trouble resisting, lots of people have "The List"... You know, 5 people that they'd do if the opportunity came up. Often they share this list with their significant other. It's a pretty safe fantasy, as the odds of a) meeting someone on their list and b) that person wanting to have sex with them is pretty slim...  Like I said, many couple share their lists with each other, I think. The idea has been talked about in a lot of tv shows/movies as well.

C


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I have never, ever fantasized about other men during sex.

Just not my thing.

Hubby probably does (women), but I don't really care.

When I masturbate, I fantasize about my husband (weird I know). The man turns me on and he's all I think about when it comes to sex.

There's not really any other man out there (actor, etc.) that does it for me like he does.

My husband is luckier than he even knows!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

The only time I ever fantasize about other men is when I haven't had sex with my own husband for a while. And even then it's dreams so it's not like I had much control over that. Other than that my husband is the only one I think of when I've having sex or fantasies.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Snooring,

Shouldn't this thread be in the sex forum?

I fantasize men having sex with each other! 

I read gay porn stories, and form my own images of their sex. 

I don't fantasize any real people! My images are just strong and handsome male figures. 

My husband knows it very well, he was not surprised. he says men fantasize women having sex with each other, it is not a big deal for a woman to fantasize men having sex together.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Never fantasized about someone else during sex. 

I wouldn't take up an offer with anyone besides the husband, no matter how smitten I was with them.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove, Magnoliagal, MGirl and Greenpearl
Honestly don't you have any celebrity that you love so much that when you see on TV your eyes glows and get attracted to? Haven't you fantasize about him at all?

Magnoliagal, do you tell your husband about those fantasies when you haven't had sex with your own husband for a while?

Greenpearl..that is a hell of a fantasy 

Three days ago, I was watching video music with my wife and Beyonce was dancing and singing. I then said laudly, "I love this woman, she is sooooo sexy", my wife looked at me in angry face without saying anything. In my mind I was wondering what if I tell her that I actually fantasize with her during sex, but then I decided to keep for myself.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

I then thought to myself that I have to stop fantasizing about her because I guess I will feel a bit upset if she will tell me that she is fatasizing about a male celebrity. I will be wondering so if he will approach you may be during his concert or on the stree and ask her to **** him, she would get wet right there and go. It will feel like I am not enough.

Another thing get in my mind was that so if it happens you meet a non-celebrity extra hot and sexy guy (just like that celebrity) who will aproach you you will love and **** him as well. 
I am start to get jealous already.I am stoping fantasize about Beyonce


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an infinite number of fantasies about a lot of people, but never *during* sex. My fantasy life is limited to times when my husband is not around...somehow I can't even conjure up a fantasy about someone else when I'm with him. It just feels strange to me because I'm trying to connect with my husband, yet my mind is with another man. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. I do fantasize. It's the Matrix guy (Keanu). It's more when I am um, solo


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Snooring said:


> Do women fantasize about other men during sex? Are these men real men you know or met on the street or just a celebrity?
> 
> Do you tell your spause about it? Do you like when your spause tell you that he has been fantasizing about another woman during sex? Do you cum when you fantasize of that men?
> 
> ...


I would not take up any offers no matter who it was in this world, just cause I know how this would hurt my husband internally, I could never do that to a GOOD man who lives for me every day & gives SO VERY MUCH, not to mention what it would do TO ME. I would feel so dirty & ashamed if I went there. I doubt I could get through the act if I even tried. Having only been the 2 of us all of our lives, this is a place I don't feel either of us could go. Physically. 

BUT in the fantasy realm, well there, I am not so innocent. I guess I am the only woman on here who is going to admit this, but I have had fleeting moments of fantasy other than my husband while having sex with him. Not necessarily ME with the guy but a hot "sex scene" I viewed in a romanatic movie, or similar (the Notebook, Lie with Me, certain porn scenes). I have many favorites, and I conjur them up from time to time. My mind is always spinning something EROTIC in it, keeps the juices flowing ya know. 
. 
I will say my MOST pleasurable thoughts ARE me & my husband going back in time to our youth and doing the things we do NOW but didnt back then, so I have "lost" fantasies I guess. Things I wish I could RE-live with HIM and only him. Or reminiscing a romantic vacation. Once we had mirrors on the ceilings. I often imagine this as we are going at it. 

And, yes, me & my husband has talked about these things, He knows I am a dirty old woman, he tells me he LIKES it, wouldn't want me any other way. He knows he has my heart, and only he will have my body. It is not like these dudes are ever going to ever meet me or want me! 

Here is 2 of my favorites










And scenes like this from the Notebook, oh please, give me air, If I watch this movie, I WILL be chasing my husband down!







I adore Ryan Gosling! 

My husband tells me he NEVER thinks of anyone but Me when we are together, He knows he can tell me anything-if any man knows that, it IS he. I told him it might even make me a little jealous & turn me on more!! But he swears he does not. And never has. Yes, this is very sweet. Love him for it.  BUt it is also true - I am more the sexually creative force in the bedroom. I have more fantasies than him, so it all makes sense , doesn't it. 

Greenpearl, you are funny. :rofl: Fantasy is alot of Fun. I would not want to live life without it , it is too pleasurable. 2 guys going at it is not one for me though!! I only want to see man on woman, that is Passion -which is truly "ART".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Is that Goran? He's hot. Ryan Gosling is cute too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ Is that Goran? He's hot. Ryan Gosling is cute too.


I have no idea who Goran is - British actor Richard Armitage is in black- "Guy of Gisborn" in the "Robin Hood" mini-series. Him & Marian had incredible chemisty -even if they didnt get together, Robin hood was nothing in comparison. 

If you have Netflix and like an old fashioned Romance, rent this Amazon.com: North & South: Daniela Denby-Ashe, Richard Armitage, Tim Pigott-Smith, Sinéad Cusack, Lesley Manville, Brendan Coyle, Anna Maxwell Martin, Jo Joyner, Pauline Quirke, Kay Lyon, Brian Protheroe, Rupert Evans, Kristina Hetherington: Movies & ( Richard's masterpeice) This movie was meant to be a 2 part mini-series, and the ladies got SO turned on by this actor, they literally CRASHED the BBC website calling in about him after the 1st episode !! So they put this 2 part mini-series on DVD for even us American's to enjoy. 

The long haired shirtless guy is Jean Val Jean -if you google him, you might have the results stopped by "filtering" software.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SA,

It's strange for me. 

I fantasize men having sex, but I don't want them to have anything to do with me! 

I don't fantasize having sex with any other men, it doesn't arouse me!

I like watching handsome men in the movies, and I will tell my husband they are handsome and strong, I drool over their bodies. I like watching beautiful females too. I like to admire their sexy bodies! When I see a beautiful woman, I tell my husband to have a look too!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> When I see a beautiful woman, I tell my husband to have a look too!


I do this also. Many women would find this awfully strange , I am glad I am not the only one. It is good to not feel these beauties are a threat in any way. My husband also has this confidence when I turn my head. If I do, I will just squeeze his butt & love on him a little bit more.

I appreciate attractiveness. It can't he helped, why deny it. 

Those guys might be HOT on my last post, but my girfriends always told me I have very very Odd taste. Husband used to tell me it was no compliment to him at all -considering the ones I used to have a crush on.


----------

